# advice needed please



## lillyangel

My friend has just had her third attempt at ivf and it has not worked. Shes thinking about adoption but has got to wait 6 months before she can even apply. Shes been trying for a baby for 5 years and in that time ive had two children of my own and it breaks my heart what she has had to go through. ive been seriously considering being a surrogate for them but would have to use my own egg and have a lot to think about. Has anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## aflaspoehler

I haven't been in that situation but I was a birth mom that placed for adoption.


----------

